# Does any one know the minimum sentance for ABH?



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

after a drunken brawl i am being charged for assault accuring ABH and i was wondering if anyone knows the minimum sentance for it ?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm on trial next month for ABH.

I was getting charged for wounding with intent.

have you got any previous convictions mate?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

can't just jump to conclusions and say you're going to get locked behind bars mate.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

yh pal, i have been done for sec 47 assault before, and i have warrants for outstanding fines :/


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Stay off the nap50s.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Jonsey said:


> yh pal, i have been done for sec 47 assault before, and i have warrants for outstanding fines :/


I been done for violent disorder before.

6 months is the minimum i think mate.

have you been charged and sent to court?

if so what court?


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

not yet coz i changed ma appearence from the cctv lol, look totally different but the copprs know it was me oz there was soo many witnesses all inclusive at HMP center parks lol


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Jonsey said:


> not yet coz i changed ma appearence from the cctv lol, look totally different but the copprs know it was me oz there was soo many witnesses all inclusive at HMP center parks lol


You aint even been charged for ABH then?


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

nah not yet, but its lookin certain i will be they just gota prove it was me on the cctv :/


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Jonsey said:


> nah not yet, but its lookin certain i will be they just gota prove it was me on the cctv :/


mate lol, you can't just say they WILL charge you with ABH.

It could be common assault, ABH, GBH, violent disorder.. so on so on there's loads.


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

unfortunatly I can tell you of my personal experience for ABH.

I got charged with ABH on 2006 and pleaded guilty as I had no choice as me and my 2 cousins who were also involved were caught on CCTV.

I can almost guarantee you, you wont get a custodial sentence Id say 90% you wont and a slight 10% you might if you HAVEN'T been convocted of ABH ot any assault in the past. It all depends on various factors like,

1) the injuries to the person you beat up

2) previous convictions

3) remorse

Before you get sentenced you will go to probation where they'll do a character assesment and in that you have to show your sorry, I mean put on an act of you have to because trust me that's the difference between you going prison and not.

If you go in there going on like a bad man and showing that you couldn't care less the probation officer will make it clear on the report which the judge reads before sentencing you.

Also remember in magistrates court the maximum they can give you is 6 months in prison, if they thinks it deserves a more serious sentence they'll send it to Crown Court where they can give you maximum 5 years but like I said if its your first and the injuries werent serious you'll most likely get

Community service (150 hours)

Fine

and maybe a tag.

Any how good luck.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> mate lol, you can't just say they WILL charge you with ABH.
> 
> It could be common assault, ABH, GBH, violent disorder.. so on so on there's loads.


yh my solicitor said probz ABH, i have previous convictions for sec 47 assault 3 times, affray, criminal damage, sec 5 public order, and many unpaid fines :/


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

zany said:


> unfortunatly I can tell you of my personal experience for ABH.
> 
> I got charged with ABH on 2006 and pleaded guilty as I had no choice as me and my 2 cousins who were also involved were caught on CCTV.
> 
> ...


What would you say to someone who is on a 12 month supervision order.

the guy had 12 stitches. and already have past convictions of fighting?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> I'm on trial next month for ABH.
> 
> *I was getting charged for wounding with intent.*
> 
> have you got any previous convictions mate?


Nothing to brag about really is it. If you r going to fight, use your fists any pr1ck can use tools.

As for the op, if you can't do the time....

Is there no shame in the youth of today? Last thing I'd be doing is bragging about it, in fact I'd make sure as ew people knew about it as possible. Question you should be asking is how do I stop it going to court :whistling:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

BillC said:


> Nothing to brag about really is it. If you r going to fight, use your fists any pr1ck can use tools.
> 
> :whistling:


Thanks for calling my fists tools

i give the lad 12 stitches with bare knuckles.

they only tried charging me with wounding with intent because they thought I used a weapon because of his injuries.

Nothing was proved OBV, so it went to ABH


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

Geezer I just read up on that and section 47 assault is ABH, and you say 3 times jeez. In that case I'll be honest with you I can't say what you'll get. When I got sentenced the judge told me, the only reason he didnt send me down that day was because it was my first and he felt that we were genuinly sorry.

If there's witness's and **** and old bill are sure it was you, you might not have any choice but to plead guilty but your solicitor will tell you more on that anyway.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

zany said:


> Geezer I just read up on that and section 47 assault is ABH, and you say 3 times jeez. In that case I'll be honest with you I can't say what you'll get. When I got sentenced the judge told me, the only reason he didnt send me down that day was because it was my first and he felt that we were genuinly sorry.
> 
> If there's witness's and **** and old bill are sure it was you, you might not have any choice but to plead guilty but your solicitor will tell you more on that anyway.


A.K.A don't drop the soap


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> Thanks for calling my fists tools
> 
> i give the lad 12 stitches with bare knuckles.
> 
> ...


haha , i know a pikey who caused 24 stickes in a guys head with bare fist lol


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> What would you say to someone who is on a 12 month supervision order.
> 
> the guy had 12 stitches. and already have past convictions of fighting?


Bruv Ill be honest with you man, if you gave the guy 12 stitches and you got previous, it's gonna be hard for your solicitor to stop them from giving you a custodial.

You see when it's your first you can always say it was out of character, all of that, but when you got previous then your building a reputaion you dont want and in court the judge wont want to know how sorry you are.

Just hope prisons are full, remember this is just my opinion so dont go freaking out.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

zany said:


> Bruv Ill be honest with you man, if you gave the guy 12 stitches and you got previous, it's gonna be hard for your solicitor to stop them from giving you a custodial.
> 
> You see when it's your first you can always say it was out of character, all of that, but when you got previous then your building a reputaion you dont want and in court the judge wont want to know how sorry you are.
> 
> Just hope prisons are full, remember this is just my opinion so dont go freaking out.


I have alot of positive factors in my life.

A great family, nice home, a girlfriend, haven't been in trouble since, improving my education, at the gym looking after myself and staying out of trouble.

That's how I think of it anyway...

I'm also pleeding not guilty.

The guy I hit, jumped me with 3 of his mates 10 minutes before it happened.

HE ACTUALLY PRESSED CHARGES AGAINST ME!! COULD YOU BELIEVE THAT SH1T!!


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> I have alot of positive factors in my life.
> 
> A great family, nice home, a girlfriend, haven't been in trouble since, improving my education, at the gym looking after myself and staying out of trouble.
> 
> ...


would you think the judge would think as a good steady job a good factor? to be honest i cant see him thinking a gym would be a good factor coz u cud be making ur self intoa fighting machine haha


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Jonsey said:


> would you think the judge would think as a good steady job a good factor?


Yeah get your boss to write a little something about you.


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> I have alot of positive factors in my life.
> 
> A great family, nice home, a girlfriend, haven't been in trouble since, improving my education, at the gym looking after myself and staying out of trouble.
> 
> ...


I do believe it because i know someone that happened to.

If you got witness's or evidence of them attacking you, then that will work strongly in your favour. But remember if you plead not guilty and it goes to trial and it dont go your way, you'll lose credit when it comes to sentencing.

Also if they dont have previous the judge will focus more on you as you do have previous, the systems messed up because they will say to you it doesn't give you the right to hit someone just because they hit you. These people don't live on the real world they think they can learn and understand the real world from reading books.

If this was their first they'll get sentenced according to that and quite severely aswell as multiple attacks are very serious in court, but you'll still get done aswell because you still commited that offence regardless of the reasons, but less so due to the reason.

If the judge sees you as a threat to society they'll give you a custodial that's what it all comes down to in the end.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

so basically im guna jail then :/


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Jonsey said:


> yh my solicitor said probz ABH, i have previous convictions for sec 47 assault 3 times, affray, criminal damage, sec 5 public order, and many unpaid fines :/


Gold star for you mate!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> Thanks for calling my fists tools
> 
> i give the lad 12 stitches with bare knuckles.
> 
> ...


The only tool involved was you mate! Get a grip, no-one cares what you did.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Your both awesome, im really proud of you both


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

ummm, im not sure if its good for the site that you come on here braging that ur a criminal on the run like.....???

Thread reported. Fanny that i am.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

this situ will be dealt with differently from court to court and judge to judge...

ive seen a man getting locked up for 3 months for knicking a tenners worth of petrol..and it was a desperate 56 year old man who just heard his wife had suffered a stroke and he had to get to hospital to see her...and he had no money for the petrol...and he was a first offender...

and yet...people that have assaulted others badly get away with community service and a fine...

who knows how it will go.......next time....keep your hands to yourself...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

come on people, they have made mistakes we all do. he was just after advice and for people to give advice they need to know what happened.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe so but we don't all come on here bragging about it and wearing it like a medal!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

real meeting of minds in here tonight eh?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> I have alot of positive factors in my life.
> 
> A great family, nice home, a girlfriend, haven't been in trouble since, *improving my education, at the gym looking after myself and staying out of trouble.*
> 
> ...


I would not be claiming these (bolded) points myself - HMP offer these facilities at their resorts.

The point about not getting into trouble is questionable too, as you have not got in trouble since the last time until now. This is still repeat behaviour.

I am also not sure how well claiming he jumped you 10min earlier would be. Claiming self defence or to prevent injury to others is one thing, but responding 10min after you get jumped sounds like revenge. Which I doubt the courts would see as a good reason for violent behaviour.

I am not trying to be negative, just playing devils advocate.

J


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been alive on this planet for 28 years and I have never had to lift my hands to anyone in my life. I've never antagonised anyone either. There is no need for this type of behaviour at all. Fighting is an excuse for lack of intelligence. You may not agree, but at the end of the day it is my opinion and I'm entitled to it. There is no excuse for beating ten bells of **** out of someone just because they showed aggression towards you. Self defence is fine but anything more is just mindless revenge.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

what scoby has put is absolutely correct.

and if i met him id shake his hand - not many people have never antagonised or hit somebody.

i'll tell you this thread poster, and read well. i am only 23, but until about a year and a half ago i was a little sh*t. I caused trouble at West Ham matches, I smashed in so many people for doing silly things. Near enough every time I was not caught, but the times I was caught...one of them I got a warning, the next time I got put away. Not for long, but enough for me to reflect on what I had done, and was it really worth it? Is it clever fighting? What does it prove? Who's the better person? The one with the face covered in blood, or the one with the hands covered in blood? Is fighting in the streets legal? How does it make others feel around you? Would you do it in front of your own mother, your children?

Now heed this - It is NOT clever. At all. If I could change my past, I really would. I wished I'd lived my life like Scoby has - non violent. I'm not a pacifist, but drunken brawls are just plain stupid. Since I've changed, I've only had to deck a few people....but all in self defence, and all justified. Twice protecting me, once protecting my misses when she was with me. My history with the police made them instantly assume I was just kicking in people, but on two of the occasions CCTV proved wrong and at one point the copper even apologised and shook my hand.

Only fight in self defence....and even then a smack or two will do it.

I say you need a short spell inside or a long community sentence order...just so you can learn and reflect upon it.

If you do get let off the hook, consider it god's blessing and seriously change your ways.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

a good friend of mine has just been found guilty of manslaughter. long story short him and his best freind had an argument punches were thrown, his mate went down hit his head on the kerb....dead! My friend got 18 months but his best freind is dead, and he has to live with that for the rest of his life. Its just not worth it to fight i have had my fair share, but not anymore if you wanna fight, go to a boxing gym anyone can do it after 10 pints of stella, but you do it stone sober in a ring with no mates to back you up and no where to run! see how you get on...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

my oldest brother was killed in a fight..where a few punches were thrown at my brother..and after he hit his head on pavement he was declared brain dead...he left a wife and a new born baby daughter and a 9 yr old son.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I used to fight all the time when I was young in fact I went to court for ABH but it was thrown out, that made me grow up. I still go to the same places and fights still go on but it's always the small men and little kids that try to kick off.

Some people walk away from trouble some can't and wonder why people are picking on them. :laugh:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

plenty of outlets for people to go fight - go to a decent boxing, thai boxing or mma gy, channel your need to fight into something that could (if your any good) earn you a living...no police no punishment .....

youll find you stay out of street trouble too


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

I F U C K I N HATE PEOPLE LIKE IN THIS THREAD . whats cool about bragging about beating people up , i can almost garantee the victims were about half the size of the attacker , i always find it extremely amusing that people like myself at 6 ft 4 and 17 stone never seem to get touched , i have many freinds from my rugby days all big guys an not a single one has found himself in trouble , its always smaller guys that get started on for some other pr**k to feel big about himself . rant over


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Small Man Syndrome :laugh:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

this forum is so full of **** licking double faced people its unbelievable.

whos that massive guy on here with the bad temper who is always going on about how hes smashed people in for silly things he gets told well done but cause a couple of these people arent as popular as he is you antagonize em ??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Don't get me wrong we all have a bad day and we all sometimes end up in a position where you have no choice but to fight whether it be self defense or not. (dog eat dog and all that)

But I see people like you around my way regularly, guys who are going nowhere in life going out at the weekends having too much beer and wanting to fight the world. All you care about is your rep. (btw only your cronies care, real people don't)

When you see the outcomes of the worst and most unlikely cases it makes you feel sick and wonder why.

I personally think you need to grow the hell up.

I can handle myself and i have my rants almost daily as a pretty high strung kinda guy but i'm mature enough to handle it.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

gycraig said:


> this forum is so full of **** licking double faced people its unbelievable.
> 
> whos that massive guy on here with the bad temper who is always going on about how hes smashed people in for silly things he gets told well done but cause a couple of these people arent as popular as he is you antagonize em ??


whos that then mate cause i have no idea who your talking about


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

if only we could just be happy and not kill and fight.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> whos that then mate cause i have no idea who your talking about


 Think hes on about robsta, hes made threads of how he beat someone up in a supermarket car park or summat and people thought it was brilliant.

This lads right


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> whos that then mate cause i have no idea who your talking about


I think he's talking about JW.

And the reason we go along with what he says is because he's a big scary fooker and we daren't oppose his will :lol:

(On a serious note, the only times I've seen him say stuff was in the context of protecting his kids/home)


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

robsta i meant m8

lol protecting his family ??why would a man need to protect his family that many times if he never starting fights ??


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

gycraig said:


> robsta i meant m8
> 
> lol protecting his family ??why would a man need to protect his family that many times if he never starting fights ??


 Oh right, well my post is irrelevant then.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

gycraig said:


> robsta i meant m8
> 
> lol protecting his family ??why would a man need to protect his family that many times if he never starting fights ??


regardless of who it is i think its pathetic


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gycraig said:


> robsta i meant m8
> 
> lol protecting his family ??why would a man need to protect his family that many times if he never starting fights ??


You wouldn't find robsta on here bitching about 'what is gonna happen to me', 'will I get sent down, will the bigger boys butt fcuk me?!'

He wouldn't give a sh1t, plus I dont think Rob is the friday night boxing type, you spilt my pint, have a go hero.....think his tales generally come from people taking the ****.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i aint got a problem with what anyone does end of day its there life

just think its a bit two faced when people on here saying these guys are out of order etc then if robsta had posted it they would be licking his balls


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> You wouldn't find robsta on here bitching about 'what is gonna happen to me', 'will I get sent down, will the bigger boys butt fcuk me?!'
> 
> He wouldn't give a sh1t, plus I dont think Rob is the *friday night boxing type, you spilt my pint, have a go hero.....think his tales generally come from people taking the *****.


How do you know the situation in which this fight started :confused1:

I dont agree with fighting at all really but youre talking out of your 4rse here mate, assuming you know the details of things that you clearly dont


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

gycraig said:


> i aint got a problem with what anyone does end of day its there life
> 
> just think its a bit two faced when people on here saying these guys are out of order etc then if robsta had posted it they would be licking his balls


 :beer:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

without getting inVolved in an arguement.....

personally if i was in trouble with the law....

I'D WANT AS LITTLE PEOPLE KNOWING ABOUT IT AS POSSIBLE.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Jonsey said:


> after a drunken brawl i am being charged for assault accuring ABH and i was wondering if anyone knows the minimum sentance for it ?


electric chair


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

my opinion still stands and wouldn't and never have licked no1's balls. My opinion is my opinion and i will express it as and when i like.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

OP,

Firstly, being found not guilty is the MINIMUM (sentence)! The MAXIMUM is 5 years at Crown Court, 6 months at Magistrates' Court but they can refer you 'up the road' if they deem it necessary!

Secondly, from what YOU'VE said, you ARE guilty of assault (NOT self defence) so my advice would be to plead guilty & show remorse, etc to minimise any punsishment.

Sorry but....DO THE CRIME, DO THE TIME!

Thirdly,

"....previous convictions for ABH x 3, affray, criminal damage, s.5 public order & many unpaid fines...."

Your previous is fcuking appalling!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jonsey said:


> *after a drunken brawl* i am being charged for assault accuring ABH and i was wondering if anyone knows the minimum sentance for it ?





Virgo83 said:


> How do you know the situation in which this fight started :confused1:
> 
> *I dont agree with fighting at all really but youre talking out of your 4rse here mate, assuming you know the details of things that you clearly dont*


Cause it said it on the first fcukin post mate.

Talkin out my ****...... been there with the friday night macho bullsh1t, grown up and moved on....Suggest the OP does the same. As said by a few earlier on, one good punch and you could kill someone. Rather not live with that.

The robsta comparison is not the same.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

virgo&gycraig if you ditest the board for two faced members then leave no one makes you stay here......


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm i'm not sure if people are judging me for saying i'm currently getting done for ABH.

If so, YOU'RE the ones who need to grow up.

I didn't look for any fight. Like I said 4 boys laying into me on the floor, I get up and hit ONE which leads to him having stitches. So what? He deserves every mm of string hanging out of his face.

I was in NO WAY bragging about it.

Rant over etc


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> virgo&gycraig if you *ditest* the board for two faced members then leave no one makes you stay here......


Its detest.

Im quite happy here thanks. Just giving my opinion


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Virgo83 said:


> Its detest.
> 
> Im quite happy here thanks


gosh did i make a spelling mistake.....

if your happy then stop slagging the board off


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> gosh did i make a spelling mistake.....
> 
> if your happy then stop slagging the board off


 Im not mate, its a good board, but you have to admit that there is some terrible 4rse licking on here sometimes?

Nothings ever perfect though I suppose


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Its detest.
> 
> Im quite happy here thanks. Just giving my opinion


It*'*s detest.

I*'*m quite happy here thanks. Just giving my opinion*.*

*
*

*
People that live in spell properly houses, should learn proper grammar.*

*
*


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Im not mate, its a good board, but you have to admit that there is some terrible 4rse licking on here sometimes?


And some come off you.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> And some come off you.


Pardon?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Pardon?


And some come off you.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> And some come off you.


I'm still not understanding this.

What you're typing doesn't make sense


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

JUICERWALES said:


> I have alot of positive factors in my life.
> 
> A great family, nice home, a girlfriend, haven't been in trouble since, improving my education, at the gym looking after myself and staying out of trouble.
> 
> ...





JUICERWALES said:


> Hmm i'm not sure if people are judging me for saying i'm currently getting done for ABH.
> 
> If so, YOU'RE the ones who need to grow up.
> 
> ...


Your a sh1t liar....

I'd get your story straight before you go to court if I were you mate...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

A lot of bitchiness going on here.

PLEASE WATCH THIS AND CHILL OUT.


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Your a sh1t liar....
> 
> I'd get your story straight before you go to court if I were you mate...


stop ****ting on his story, he's the innocent party!! :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Your a sh1t liar....
> 
> I'd get your story straight before you go to court if I were you mate...


 Which bit does he need to get straight?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Virgo83 said:


> Im not mate, its a good board, but you have to admit that there is some terrible 4rse licking on here sometimes?
> 
> Nothings ever perfect though I suppose


no it is not and this is the issue i have with all this a*se licking comments if you or anyone dose not like the way certain people post then don't read them......

guys this thread is again getting out of hand it serves no purpose to the board so is closed


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

gycraig said:


> robsta i meant m8
> 
> lol protecting his family ??why would a man need to protect his family that many times if he never starting fights ??


if you've got something to say to me mate, come out and say it....and I suggest you read my threads before you cnut them off.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

This thread has just been pointed out to me, and seeing as I'm being mentioned by a couple of members, I'll open it again so they can talk to me about the error of my ways if they feel the need to get involved in stuff that doesn't concern them........

Cheers for pointing out the obvious though J mate.....How's things dude???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL where you been hiding mate!

Cant complain, works good, trainings going well and grown nicely just waiting till July before I start my diet (fun) lol How u doin?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Rob....

you looking at my pint?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi hamster dude......how's things with you?

I've taken a break from the board for a while but back now............


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

not bad, just starting to train again after being unable to for lots of stupid reasons.... in the last 3 months, i've changed bird/job/address (twice)

i'm still totally wrong though, so all's not lost.

you still training i assume, even if not posting on here?


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> I F U C K I N HATE PEOPLE LIKE IN THIS THREAD . whats cool about bragging about beating people up , i can almost garantee the victims were about half the size of the attacker , i always find it extremely amusing that people like myself at 6 ft 4 and 17 stone never seem to get touched , i have many freinds from my rugby days all big guys an not a single one has found himself in trouble , its always smaller guys that get started on for some other pr**k to feel big about himself . rant over


x2

you should be ashamed of the way you behave not proud of it.....grow up!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i wasnt slagging you off robsta, totally up to you wat you do mate just the fact that hes getting this stick off members for it when you get told well done for doing the same thing


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Your a sh1t liar....
> 
> I'd get your story straight before you go to court if I were you mate...


if he got his head kicked in by FOUR lads on the floor, and if he got jumped by the guy and three of his mates. thats four people both times


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Hi hamster dude......how's things with you?
> 
> I've taken a break from the board for a while but back now............


How was the view :thumb: Missed you bro <3 Hope you and the family is well.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dantreadz85 said:


> I F U C K I N HATE PEOPLE LIKE IN THIS THREAD . whats cool about bragging about beating people up , i can almost garantee the victims were about half the size of the attacker , i always find it extremely amusing that people like myself at 6 ft 4 and 17 stone never seem to get touched , i have many freinds from my rugby days all big guys an not a single one has found himself in trouble , its always smaller guys that get started on for some other pr**k to feel big about himself . rant over


well the lads I play rugby with, or did play with cause more trouble than anyone I know.......and I'm 5'4" and have never had a ruck with anyone smaller than me so that's your philosophy out the window.....

I prefer putting big blokes in their place......makes me feel a lot better than an average asshole......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

gycraig said:


> i wasnt slagging you off robsta, totally up to you wat you do mate just the fact that hes getting this stick off members for it when you get told well done for doing the same thing


Every circumstance is different. I don't cause trouble, but I'm very good at ending it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> How was the view :thumb: Missed you bro <3 Hope you and the family is well.


How you been Thor dude......still training dude???


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

like i said mate. i wasnt slagging you off if thread is how this bloke says it is then he got jumped and defended himself and asked bout it and got slagged off.

i didnt mean no offense to you mate just used you as an example


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Difference is people know Robsta speaks the truth, and isnt just a animation picture in his avatar.

Plenty people start spouting there sh*t on here about how good they are, not many spout the truth.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ah can see your point m8

sorry rob meant no disrespect


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Difference is people know Robsta speaks the truth, and isnt just a animation picture in his avatar.
> 
> Plenty people start spouting there sh*t on here about how good they are, not many spout the truth.


How do you know that then :confused1: ...

I'd take him on no worries - I'm not scared* 

*it's his wife you should worry about :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Robsta said:


> How you been Thor dude......still training dude???


Hi mate, I took a year out due to injury (and lost motivation.) I'm back training and loving it and feel I'm stronger than I've ever been and more mentally ready for fighting/diet than I have been.

How are you mate? Hope all is well with you bro.

Jem - Looking great in the Ava, great progress.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gycraig said:


> if he got his head kicked in by FOUR lads on the floor, and if he got jumped by the guy and three of his mates. thats four people both times


TBH I dont really care, the guy is an idiot, it would have been better for society if they chopped his balls off so he doesn't have a chance to reproduce. Not really on this thread but he was a nob across the board hence why he was banned.

He is a little immature 18 year old, doing gear, weighing about 10stone trying to sound hard about how he was jumped by 3-4 lads, then put 100 stiches in the guys face.....truely remarkable.....  I detest kids like that, gives responsable steriod users a bad rep. Its not really worth bragging about, like I said friday night drunken brawls are not what its about, then likening that to Rob is not really the same thing at all....

Anyway bored now lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

gycraig said:


> ah can see your point m8
> 
> sorry rob meant no disrespect


No worries mate, I never took it that you did.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH I dont really care, the guy is an idiot, it would have been better for society if they chopped his balls off so he doesn't have a chance to reproduce. Not really on this thread but he was a nob across the board hence why he was banned.
> 
> He is a little immature 18 year old, doing gear, weighing about 10stone trying to sound hard about how he was jumped by 3-4 lads, then put 100 stiches in the guys face.....truely remarkable.....  I detest kids like that, gives responsable steriod users a bad rep. Its not really worth bragging about, like I said friday night drunken brawls are not what its about, then likening that to Rob is not really the same thing at all....
> 
> Anyway bored now lol


Ahhh, but all Robstas have to start somewhere dude.... :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Not the brightest idea for the kid to come on a board and explain his guilt and aim to get away with it?!!!

Good job them coppers haven't got computers.........erm.......hang on.......!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What a rubbish thread....


----------

